# Hello and breeders in Texas



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the forum. My family (kids aged 11,9, and 6.5) is planning on getting a puppy within the next year. After doing a lot of research, it seems that the Havanese may be just the breed for us. This will be our first dog. Since we're new to this, I'm looking for reputable breeders in Texas. Any suggestions to help us get started would be so appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:welcome: I don't, personally, know any breeders in Texas, but I know the subject has come up before, and other people have mentioned some. You might want to search the archives.

Don't get too caught up on WHERE your puppy is, though. Work to find the best breeder you can find with the right puppy for you. I live in Mass, and bought my puppy in NC. I had to fly down to get him, but it was well worth it. I got the perfect dog for me, and have developed a great relationship with my breeder.


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks! I've just been reading so much about how careful one has to be about the environment that the puppy is bred it, and I figured it would be easier for me to feel confident in the choice of the breeder if I could actually go there in person. That's why I was thinking of someone in my home state. Do a lot of people buy their puppies from out of state breeders?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
I just googled Havanese clubs in Texas It is a good place to start . If you become a member you will be able to find out good breeders in your area. You can Email the president of the club.


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Suzi, I'll do that.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

There are a couple of Havanese clubs in Texas, depending on where you live. Here are their links:

http://www.lonestarhavaneseclub.org/

http://gulfcoasthavaneseclub.org/

There is a breeder who occasionally posts on this forum. She is in TX and she is a show/hobby breeder who shows her dogs to AKC championship and health tests all her breeding dogs. Here's a link to her website.

http://www.jolainhavanese.com/

I hope more members will chime in with TX breeders.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## sammyb (Apr 20, 2010)

I drove to OKC and used Marilyn Griswold with SideKick Farms

http://www.sidekickhavanese.com/index.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

belgrad said:


> Thanks! I've just been reading so much about how careful one has to be about the environment that the puppy is bred it, and I figured it would be easier for me to feel confident in the choice of the breeder if I could actually go there in person. That's why I was thinking of someone in my home state. Do a lot of people buy their puppies from out of state breeders?


Yes, a lot of people buy out of state. But if you can find someone really good close to you, of course that is so much the better. That often means you can visit the puppies multiple times as they are growing.

My point was that it's really important not to compromise quality by insisting on buying close to home. (some people do). There are ways of scoping out good breeders that are in other parts of the country. I actually " met" my breeder on this forum after NOT finding the kind of breeder I wanted nearby who ALSO had the right puppy in the right time frame for me. That's not to say we don't have very good breeders here in N.E., (we do) but they didn't have the right puppy at the right time.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I went to FL to get Panda. It was a drive (and we made it twice before we brought her home), but so worth it. I got the puppy I wanted from a reputable breeder who shows her dog to CH and does all the appropriate health testing. All of that may be accomplished close to home, but as big as TX is - you may have the same drive I did and still be in the same state!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my girl Misty from out of state here in the South it's not that far to travel out of state. I was looking for a 'calm' adult, I looked at a few and came back to this one and really liked the breeder. Meeting the Breeder and seeing where the dogs are kept can really change your mind. Like I went to a breeder and everything was way too neat and clean she claimed they had the run of the house but I really felt they seldom left the sun room (she had a good number of breeding females). You really need to feel comfortable. I hope you find a breeder you really like with the right pup for you.


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the feedback everyone. It sounds like I need to contact a few and see which one we connect best with and has puppies when we plan to get one and so forth. I really appreciate your thoughts. As a first time dog buyer, I want to be sure that we approach this right.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I got ace from a wonderful breeder in texas.Her name is chris and her website is havdiss havanese.Ace is a wonderful dog,he is smart,cute and wonderful personality.If i were to get another havanese it would definetly come from her.Everyone that meets ace loves him.She starts them on potty training and when he came to me at 9 weeks he already knew what go outside to potty was,Of course it still took a lot of work to get him fully trained.Ace now has a tell bell at the back door and rings it when he wants out.I cant say enough about the puppies she raises.She lives in a suburb of houston.


Virginia





a


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, Virginia! I've looked at her website and it looks good. Hearing personal confirmation really helps.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

virginia said:


> I got ace from a wonderful breeder in texas.Her name is chris and her website is havdiss havanese.Ace is a wonderful dog,he is smart,cute and wonderful personality.If i were to get another havanese it would definetly come from her.Everyone that meets ace loves him.She starts them on potty training and when he came to me at 9 weeks he already knew what go outside to potty was,Of course it still took a lot of work to get him fully trained.Ace now has a tell bell at the back door and rings it when he wants out.I cant say enough about the puppies she raises.She lives in a suburb of houston.


I'm pretty sure I talked to her before buying Kodi. I really liked her. She had all the right answers to my questions, and was very patient talking to me. I went with Kodi because the Kings had such a good reputation on this board, but I was impressed with her.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

virginia said:


> I got ace from a wonderful breeder in texas.Her name is chris and her website is havdiss havanese.Ace is a wonderful dog,he is smart,cute and wonderful personality.If i were to get another havanese it would definetly come from her.Everyone that meets ace loves him.She starts them on potty training and when he came to me at 9 weeks he already knew what go outside to potty was,Of course it still took a lot of work to get him fully trained.Ace now has a tell bell at the back door and rings it when he wants out.I cant say enough about the puppies she raises.She lives in a suburb of houston.
> 
> Virginia
> 
> a


I talked to her before too. Very nice, very knowledgeable, and very willing to talk about her dogs. I'd definitely consider her for my next hav especially since she's so close to me.


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Hi Belgrad,
I was in your position nearly 3 years ago, and it was really almost silly how many e-mails and calls I made trying to find out about Havanese. (I'm in Amarillo, Texas--up in the panhandle.) The HCA does have a breeder list that might be helpful, but this forum is wonderful. (I didn't find it until after I had found my Linus---who is just perfect to me.) It helped me to talk to multiple breeders, and I found most were really great about sharing information, and even connecting me with other breeders they knew that might have pups or were expecting liters. If you want some to look over that I thought were really helpful, here are some web addresses. (I don't know how to make them be actual links..)

http://www.tigerlilyhavanese.com/ ( near Dallas) http://www.losositoshavanese.com/aboutus.html ((near Albuquerque--is that spelled?)
http://www.legacyhavanese.com/ (near Dallas and where I got my Linus)
http://www.tejanohavanese.com/ (near Houston)
and the havanese club of america link-- http://www.havanese.org/breeder-ref
Good luck!
Suzy


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Suzy,

How is Linus, did you like legacy? I'm in Dallas looking for a local breeder


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Hi to you,
I love Linus---he is just my buddy! Lisa (Legacy) was just great for me. One breeder (I can't remember who now---but who had really given me a ton of info) was not expecting any litters, but gave me Tigerlily Havanese (Carol) to contact. She was planning a litter, but not as soon as a friend of hers that she recommended (who was Lisa). Lisa was willing to let me come by and meet her dogs, as I had not yet actually seen one "in the flesh". I had lost a wonderful Tibetan Terrier and thought the havanese looked so much like smaller Tibetans...and I wanted to go smaller. So it was great for me to be able to see the mom, get a real feel for what havanese were like. As I came to Dallas area frequently to visit my grown daughters, I was able to see the litter as little bities, see them grow and develop some. And Lisa helped me pick the right one for us. I appreciate that she is does health testing, and cares about the breed. She was willing to answer all my silly questions, and keep in touch. Carol with Tigerllily has wonderful dogs too. Hope you have good luck with your search. Havanese are a pretty cool breed. Suzy


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Suzy, thanks so much for the quick reply. Lisa wrote back to me with two adorable puppies that are available. I'll give her a call and set up a visit.

Hope to be an owner soon,

Laura


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Virginia, Ace is so CUTE!!! I am looking to buy a puppy next year, possibly from Havdiss Havanese. Chris seems very knowledgable and she does all the health tests. It is always great to hear about peoples personal experiences.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ace is now 4 years old and is still a great dog. You will love Chris puppies


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Virginia, I was wondering if you visited the puppies before the day you brought Ace home? How did you choose which puppy? Did Chris help you pick the right one for your family? We live a few hours away, so we are hoping to visit the puppies once to see which one best fits in with our family and then again to pick up.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hav diss havanese*

She was very good..puppies were well socialized..we didn't go before we got ace but she sent videos..when we got to her house a niece was there and had a lot of interaction with the puppies. She told us the one she thought had the most personality was jasper,now ace ..she was right we have the best one ever..he is very smart was pretty much trained when we got him. He is a people person loves everyone. If we ever get another puppy we will definitely get one of her puppies. Everyone that comes in contact with ace loves him.


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Virginia, Ace sounds wonderful and exactly like what we are hoping for, a smart, playful, loving companion for our family. I love that "he is a people person and loves everyone". And I love his coloring too! We are hoping to get a puppy from Chris this summer, we are all super excited!! My kids are counting down the days until we can go pick up their new best friend


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Virginia, we are super excited to be getting a Havdiss puppy in a couple of weeks!!! We got the chance to visit with Chris and the puppies - they are so cute!!! Thanks so much for the recommendation!!!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Be sure to post pictures. Would love to see your new baby.


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Virginia, I will be sure to post pictures as soon as possible  She is a such a sweetie - black and white!! I think she may be small her mom is 10 lbs and her dad is 8-9 lbs. How big did Ace get?


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

Ace gained a pound this last year. He is now 13.5 lbs. His daddy spoils him with treats so now he is cutting down. He is so cute so ken has a tough time denying him anything.


----------



## Maggie's Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

Virginia, we brought our Maggie home almost 2 weeks ago and we are so happy with her. She is so smart and doing great with potty training! She loves everyone and and is so sweet!! We just love her!!!


----------

